# AKC pedigree questions please



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I am sorry it has been forever since me and Mia have visited but we have had a lot going on. Grammy has a new job as a grooming assistant and is busy going thru grooming school. :OMG!: Yes she takes me a lot to work with her. lol So I received Mia's AKC papers and was curious on what BLK PTS stand for and how do I find out what her family are champions in? 

My guess would be agility!!! She is the fastest dog we have ever seen!!!:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Black points refers to black eye rims and nose. I would think that the champion refers to conformation.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you Sylvia. I told my daughter she should take me to someone who trains them for going thru the tubes and course I thinks she would enjoy it for the fun of it and my daughter loves running also. Mia is really fast.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Take Mia that is not me. hahaha


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you share Mia's AKC name, I can see if there is anything listed in the pedigree database. Or you can share the pedigree and I can help break it down for you


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, if you can share the pedigree, some of us would probably be able to help you figure out the names and titles. If it is a CH in front of the name that always stands for Conformation Champion. 

If you see a MACH in front of the name that is a Master Agility Champion. 

If you see an OTCH in front of the name that is an Obedience Trial Champion (but this will not exist in Maltese because there is only one and he is a fixed male who we know around here as Rugby). 

Most other AKC titles will appear after the name. My Cadie is Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight RA CGC - The RA stands for Rally Advanced and the CGC stands for Canine Good Citizen. She has other titles as well including an ARCH and her RL1X and RL2 but they are not AKC titles and would not appear in an AKC pedigree. 

In the last few years AKC added a Grand Championship title and so you see some dogs with a GCH. My CherryB is GCh. CloudClan Cascading CherryBlossoms RN CGC. She also has other titles that are non-AKC from other venues we compete in. 

Here is a link to the titles a dog can have in front of the name in AKC : American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations

and here is a link to the titles a dog can have as a suffix to their name in AKC : American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have often wondered what these symbols mean! Thanks for the education. i never did send in the paperwork for Boo.


----------

